# [Amarok] Pas de son ! [Resolu]

## gbetous

Salut !

Depuis mon passage à KDE4, je n'ai pas de son sous Amarok.

Je précise que :

- j'ai du son partout ailleurs, y compris dans Xine

- j'ai fait le test de lire un mp3 avec XIne, et de lire le meme mp3 avec Amarok : ça marche avec Xine et pas avec Amarok

- Amarok me donne du son si je le lance en root

Merci pour vos idées !

----------

## Trevoke

recompile amarok ?

----------

## loopx

vérifie que xine utilise bien alsa et non oss .. pareil en ligne de commande ... c'est ptet juste le support alsa qui est mourru   :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

désolé, j'ai tout testé, c'est ni l'un, ni l'autre...

j'ai l'impression (en voyant bcp de soucis identiques au mien, sous diverses distributions) qu'il s'agit un pb avec Phonon.

d'ailleurs sous KDE/Configuration Système/Multimedia/Moteur, je n'ai aucun moteur installé !

et pourtant j'ai bien : kde-base/phonon-kde installé.

EDIT : j'avance... en root, si je lance systemsettings, j'ai bien 2 moteurs installés : xine et gstreamer ! je précise que bien sur mon utilisateur est membre de "audio" (depuis des années   :Wink:  )

----------

## loopx

```

loop ~ # emerge -pv kde-base/phonon-kde phonon

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.2.1  USE="-debug -kdeprefix" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.3.1  USE="gstreamer xcb xine -debug" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Comme tu l'avais déjà vu ( :Sad: ) il faut un moteur et donc, le use "xine" est le bien venu. Mais, ce que je pourrais imaginer, c'est que : 

- le use flag "xine" n'est présent que pour phonon, tu devrais peut être l'ajouter au "world" et "emerge -uDNpv world" avec le "N" ...

- configurer le moteur de xine (sais pas comment, sais pas ou) et vérifier qu'il utilise bien ALSA (fin, j'utilise ALSA et non pulse machin ...)

heu, après ...  Ah ih ouh  un truc à savoir .. c'est que KDE4 (tel que je le connais) ... sauvegarde AUSSI les configurations audio ... C'est a dire que en console, c'est "alsasound" qui restore les controleurs .. mais KDE4 aussi (je l'éteind jamais correctement ...). J'avais eu un problème ou la sortie numérique était tjs désactivé dans KDE et je m'étais appercu qu'elle était activé AVANT le lancement de KDE? c'est KMix qui s'en charge je pense ...

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour,

Il me semble avoir vu passer un USEflag "phonon" qui est désactivé par défaut (au moins en archi amd64) ... Peut-être une piste. Cela dit ça ne fonctionnerai pas non plus en root ...

J'ai aussi vu passer un "ewarn" sur un paquet kde indiquant de faire un "chmod +755 blabla" en cas de comportement bizarre ... une autre piste ?

C'est un peu flou mais c'est tout ce que j'ai (mémoire vive saturée par le manque de sommeil et le trop plein de boulot   :Confused:  ).

Enjoy !

----------

## gbetous

Bravo loopx !

J'ai mis xine en USEFLAG, et j'ai fait un simple emerge -auDN world

Il m'a proposé de recompiler (dvdauthor c'est juste une update) :

```

1238571591:  >>> emerge (1 of 4) dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.7 to /                               

1238571636:  >>> emerge (2 of 4) media-video/kmplayer-0.10.0c to /

1238571788:  >>> emerge (3 of 4) media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.14 to /

1238571811:  >>> emerge (4 of 4) media-libs/mlt-0.3.6 to /

```

Et maintenant ça marche. J'avoue que j'ai du mal à voir le rapport...

----------

## titoucha

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Et maintenant ça marche. J'avoue que j'ai du mal à voir le rapport...

 

Ce qui me trouble c'est que ça fonctionnait en root   :Shocked: 

----------

## loopx

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Bravo loopx !
> 
> J'ai mis xine en USEFLAG, et j'ai fait un simple emerge -auDN world
> 
> Il m'a proposé de recompiler (dvdauthor c'est juste une update) :
> ...

 

Aucune idée, mais ce sont des fonctionalités de dépendance qui n'était pas activé ... pour ca que le "N" a été utile à mon avis  :Wink:    Emerge ne peux pas tout vérifier pour toi  :Smile:    et c'est pour ca que je place généralement les uses dans le make.conf et non dans package.uses.

Vraiment bizard  :Very Happy:    mais tu as du son ^^

EDIT: oublie pas le résolu  :Wink: 

----------

